# Mk4 5 lug swap into mk3



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Is it possible to use mk4 5 lug hubs in mk3 knuckles and also use the mk4 stub axle on a mk3 rear beam?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Are you looking for this info?


*5 Lug Conversion Clarification*

or maybe this ....




Rallye 1.8T said:


> I did 5x112 hubs on Mk3.
> 
> Wheels are RH porsche replica with 5x112 and ET 35 so no space for adapters.
> 
> ...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Not quite but I got my answer, which was 'no'


----------

